# FiOS customer discovers the limits of



## ConnerCG (May 23, 2013)

http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/fios-customer-discovers-the-limits-of-unlimited-data-77-tb-in-month/

Yes, Virginia, there is a limit to what Verizon will let you do with FiOS' "unlimited" data plan. And a California man discovered that limit when he got a phone call from a Verizon representative wanting to know what, exactly, he was doing to create more than 50 terabytes of traffic on average per month


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 23, 2013)

What else did he expect them to do? lol.


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2013)

"Just another home network"...

/me looks at my router and cries


----------



## herbyscrub (May 23, 2013)

FIOS is so awesome!  They seem to love giving your more than you're paying for too.  My 75/35 plan gets 90/40 or so for $60.


----------



## VPN.SH (May 23, 2013)

Lmao, I'm surprised they're allowing him to just "upgrade" to the business package and continue to use that kind of bandwidth. Fair play to the guy though, if they're offering it, take advantage .


----------



## jarland (May 23, 2013)

Always has to be someone in California who pushes the limits of "unlimited" 

For real though sounds like Verizon handled it quite politely.


----------



## KuJoe (May 23, 2013)

I hated dealing with Verizon reps and techs...

Me - "My internet is out and my modem can't pull an IP from you."

Rep - "Go to verizon.com and let us know when it loads."

Me - "It's not going to load."

Rep - "Do a traceroute to verizon.com and let us know what it says."

Me - "It says I can't get past my router."

Rep - "Are you sure it's your router? What is the IP?"

Me - "My friend just texted me to say there's an outage in our area."

Rep - "Yes there is a network problem in your area. What is the last IP on the traceroute?"

*CLICK*

Me - "Any news on IPv6?"

Tech - "What's that?"

Me - "The replacement for IPv4."

Tech - "Why would they need to replace IPv4?"

Me - "ARIN is running out of IP space."

Tech - "No clue who Aaron is but Verizon just adds more IPs when it needs more, people get IPs from us so we can make them."

*CLICK*


----------



## DaringHost (May 23, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I hated dealing with Verizon reps and techs...
> 
> Me - "My internet is out and my modem can't pull an IP from you."
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this kind of stuff is a growing trend I've found. 

Hiring knowledgeable support costs: $$$

Hiring someone to answer a phone and follow a script costs: $


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (May 23, 2013)

Haha! Now this is funny!


----------



## VPN.SH (May 23, 2013)

@KuJoe Now that's pretty depressing :/. Haven't had to phone up my ISP for support in a good few years, thankfully. Just hoping the same can be said when I move house in a few weeks!


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 23, 2013)

<3 FiOS


----------



## 365Networks (May 23, 2013)

Unbelievable! I can assure you they would not let you even get away with a month like that here!


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2013)

FIOS *was* a great product.

New VZ CEO is disinterested in rolling any more fiber to home out.  For past 2+ years deployment has all but stopped, except where they are mandated by prior contract to get it done.

VZ pocketed billions over the years in surcharges in a number of states.   The monies in several states were for statewide deployment of such data services, something Verizon isn't even close to achieving.

If you look to New York and the recent hurricane damage, Verizon has refused to re-install copper wiped out by the storm and floods.  Instead they are pushing their wireless services.

At the same time, Verizon is shopping to buy out Vodaphone's ownership interest in Verizon Wireless.

Clear enough the direction and business model of VZ going forward?

You sell me unlimited and then complain?  I'd consider that false advertising and a breech of contract.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 24, 2013)

Ah well, the best I can do is whatever the local cable co. is willing to offer... (I think the max I could get is about 60 Mbps on business). I would love to at least get 1 TB out sometime just to say I've done it haha.


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2013)

It really isn't hard to use some big data.  Just use your waking hours to stream HD video   Heck, even audio can start adding up over a month.

I haven't pushed 50TB in a month but certainly have done upwards of 20TB    What would that cost if it were over Verizon Wireless?


----------



## wilbo (May 24, 2013)

They are trying to limit my Comcast plan to something like 250 or 300 gb a month. I always go over and that is just with Netflix, gaming and regular surfing.  77 TB is a lot,  how many movies can you even watch a month?


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 24, 2013)

wilbo said:


> 77 TB is a lot,  how many movies can you even watch a month?


Sure is a lot. Works out to watching about 262 10GB HD movies every day.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 24, 2013)

wilbo said:


> They are trying to limit my Comcast plan to something like 250 or 300 gb a month. I always go over and that is just with Netflix, gaming and regular surfing.  77 TB is a lot,  how many movies can you even watch a month?


Wow.  I barely go over 50GB a month.


----------



## blergh (May 24, 2013)

I wonder how much i actually use per month, probably 2-3TB.


----------



## Pmadd (May 24, 2013)

I'd say I use under 100gb a month... And I'm not even sure how I use up that much...


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 24, 2013)

If you went that high then you are probably flying alone or with just few others, so I'd imagine you are under their eyes in any look ups they do for ensuring service quality.


----------



## bizzard (May 24, 2013)

77TB? With my connection at Home or even at office, it might take more than a lifetime to achieve that. The highest speed available for normal home connections here is around 8Mbps, with a bandwidth cap around 50GB and 512Kbps after that.


----------



## KuJoe (May 24, 2013)

No matter how hard I try I cannot do less than 300GB per month. I've turned off servers and NASs, throttled services, and got rid of any always-on desktops but I can't do less than 10GB/day.


----------



## ElliotJ (May 24, 2013)

Crap, and I thought I downloaded a lot.



I have had letters, but nothing threatening to disconnect me.


----------



## nunim (May 24, 2013)

I used to get letters from Bellsouth when I used more then 3 TB on DSL, course that was back in like 2005, I had businesses then downgraded to res and then back to business...Since I've switched to U-Verse they haven't bitched, even with the new supposed b/w monitoring, but I'm not a bandwidth whore like I used to be...  I can only imagine if Verizion was in the S. FL area..


----------



## Chronic (May 24, 2013)

I was drooling all over the keyboard by the time I finished the first paragraph. My lousy, overpriced 20/1Mbps makes me feel like I'm in the stone age after reading about the offers Verizon has.


----------



## wilbo (May 25, 2013)

I dunno if I would want a rack of servers in my house.  It would be fun,  but all my money would go into upgrading hardware.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (May 26, 2013)

wilbo said:


> I dunno if I would want a rack of servers in my house.  It would be fun,  but all my money would go into upgrading hardware.


And power! I used to have 2 servers from work sitting in my house as test servers, and they took up quite a bit!


----------



## LusoVPS (Jun 2, 2013)

77TB is quite a lot traffic. I would say that my total bandwidth usage (considering every place that I logon) would sum up to around 200GB.

Regards


----------

